# Protein Tubs-Picked up a Goat 20 N supplement tub today.



## DonnaBelle (Mar 14, 2012)

After doing some research online, I picked up a 60 lb. tub today for my girls.  I will let you know what I think after they've used it a while.  

I purchased Goat 20 N. from the Feed in a Drum mfg. co.... The product is made down the road from us in Poteau, Oklahoma.

They have a website:  www.feedinadrum.com.  Lots of interesting info there.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

We used it last, year. They liked it and looked good, so it certainly was either helping or at least not hurting anything. I am thinking of picking up a couple tubs this week.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 15, 2012)

I was bragging to DH I got the protein tub  for $33.00,  he said"  You used to pay that much for a tube of lipstick!!

Smart Aleck!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I was bragging to DH I got the protein tub  for $33.00,  he said"  You used to pay that much for a tube of lipstick!!
> 
> Smart Aleck!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


i was wondering how much you paid, being so close to the plant.  I think we paid near $50 last year,  maybe $48 per tub.   I felt it was  little pricey and was trying to figure out in my head if I was better off to use the money to buy 200lbs of 16% pelleted goat feed. The feed store we got it from is overpriced on a lot of stuff. I may look around and see what my options are this summer.


----------

